# What men say....what women say = the same meaning ????



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Guys, please tell me.....

This is normally something I (!!!) would say.....

My ex-h just came upstairs, got his i-thingy (to listen to music with) and had his running clothes on....

"You're going running ????"....."Yes"....."Umm, you know it's thunderstorming ?!?!"

"And ????.....You seem to forget I was in the Army for 24 years..."

"I know, but running when it's lightning is kinda dangerous !!!"

"Pfft....and if I get hit by lightning.....oh well !!!"

Ummmmm.....this would so be something I would say (the last sentence).....to get attention, you know....to see if he still cares about me .....

Is it different if guys are saying this stuff, or is he testing to see where I stand ????


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

It is completely different. Men are about respect / admiration more than about attention. He was just saying he was not a pu$$y and was going to do what he needed to do. He is a man and he can deal with it. He is not going to let this get in his way.

Testosterone.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

rome2012 said:


> this would so be something I would say to get attention, you know....to see if he still cares about me


Men hate these stupid tests. What men would say is if you want to know something then ask. If you want attention then ask. If that doesnt work then send me the agreed upon signal. Men would say grow up. Men would say why cant you be direct. Men would say didnt you notice, all the **** I do for you? I wouldnt do it if I did not care about you. 

Suggestion. Enough with the tests. Irritating beyond description for men to endure.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Without a doubt, sometimes we speak very different languages.

What I 'heard' in what you said is: "I care about you and I don't want you to get hurt."

What others may hear is: "Why would you go running in the rain? That's just stupid. Why are you being stupid?"

Two very different messages, no?


I'm a little more confident in interpreting his response, which equals
"I'm going running. Don't care what it's like outside."

Has nothing to do with you whatsoever.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

what i would hear from my wife is "i think you should hold this golf club over your head while your jogging in the storm"


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree that he wasn't asking you to show him anything by his response. He was just saying "there is a .0003% chance of getting hit by lightning and so I am going jogging." 

Depending on your tone, he would have thought you were either showing you care about him or you were saying he is stupid for running in a thunderstorm.

My wife uses tone, to demean and disrespect me all the time. And when I call her on it, she repeats what she said (usually changes a couple of works) in a different tone. Then she tells me what a baby I am for bringing it up.

You would think that after being married for over 20 years we would figure it out.

My wife will say, "Supper will be ready in a couple of minutes, I just need to put some corn in the microwave." So I hear what she says and finish what I am doing. Then later I get grief for not putting the corn in the microwave. What she really said is, "Can you put some corn in the microwave?"

Yesterday, she said, "I brought your golf shoes in, I just need to clean them and put them away for the winter. You won't be using them again will you?" What she really said is, "Clean your golf shoes and put them away!" I just realized this, this morning when I left for work and saw them sitting out. I better clean them tonight and put them away.

It is tough being a mind reader.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

SadSamIAm said:


> It is tough being a mind reader.


Does wearing a tin foil hat help? Or does that block the other's thoughts? I get these mixed up. I'll ask my MC next time I'm in.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

_‘Well, Ania is intelligent and beautiful, but I think what is so endearing about Polish women is they don’t play games,’ says Tom. 

‘It is a cultural thing to speak your mind and be honest. That is the way British men communicate with each other, so finding such directness in a woman, and not having to constantly guess what you have done wrong, is an attractive trait.’_

From SPECIAL REPORT: The Brits who left the UK for a life in Poland | Mail Online


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> what i would hear from my wife is "i think you should hold this golf club over your head while your jogging in the storm"



"Not even GOD can hit a 1-iron"

-Lee Trevino


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

What she says: "You're going NOW? It will rain."

What he hears: "Why are you going now? You'll get soaked. Can't you see that, or are you too dumb to see the obvious? Do you think I have nothing better to do than keep an eye on you? And then you'll come in all dripping wet! Yet ANOTHER mess I have to clean up! Why can't you THINK-like me-for once? God, sometimes I don't know why I even put up with you!"

Man, do I have an overactive imagination or what?


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

rome2012 said:


> Guys, please tell me.....
> 
> Is it different if guys are saying this stuff, or is he testing to see where I stand ????


Most normal guys do not tease. Only women have this "art" of saying one thing and mean 20 other things AT THE SAME TIME. We have a very simple mind: we really mean what we say.

If only women would understand that...

My W keeps on reading into my words some crazy things. I am always shocked how "I am tired" can mean "I can't stand what you made for dinner" but go figure. The other day she told me about a very rude thing I told her mother - something as I know myself I would never did. I figured I said one thing but her mother, which is even more insecure than her (and that's hard to accomplish!) saw it as an insult... I still can't figure out what it was!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If this is your ex-H, why do you care where he goes, what he does, or how long he lives? You have divested yourself from his affairs. 
The "Ex" indicates he is not your business. Your line of questioning, however, suggests you are someone in a position of caring and some authority. Your actions don't agree with your status. 
Furthermore, he is at least 42 years of age and more than capable of making adult decisions without female direction. The Army probably put him in charge of scores of Soldiers and millions of dollars worth of equipment. He didn't suddenly become an idiot requiring female supervision when he retired.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

joshbjoshb said:


> Most normal guys do not tease. Only women have this "art" of saying one thing and mean 20 other things AT THE SAME TIME. We have a very simple mind: we really mean what we say.
> 
> If only women would understand that...
> 
> My W keeps on reading into my words some crazy things. I am always shocked how "I am tired" can mean "I can't stand what you made for dinner" but go figure. The other day she told me about a very rude thing I told her mother - something as I know myself I would never did. I figured I said one thing but her mother, which is even more insecure than her (and that's hard to accomplish!) saw it as an insult... I still can't figure out what it was!


and you probably never will! LOL!

Women are wonderful creatures. I love trying to figure them out, well as long as the angst is not aimed at me anyway.


----------

